# How to setup for copying from Xterm to forum with 12.2 Lumina desktop (solved)



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

I have noted that there are a multiplicity of methods to copy in FreeBSD, largely, apparently, depending on buffers, but I have been unable to get any to work for xterm.
I'm looking for a relatively simple solution, if one exists. One that could copy anywhere would be a bonus.
Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 1, 2021)

Just use X11 "primary selection". Mark what you want, middle mouse button to insert somewhere else.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Just use X11 "primary selection". Mark what you want, middle mouse button to insert somewhere else.


What is "primary selection"? Is it a  command/software or hardware implementation? Does it need configuration/setup?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 1, 2021)

Did you try? Primary selection is "whatever is currently selected" in X11. Doesn't get any simpler and should work anywhere.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 1, 2021)

It doesn't really work well with scrolling in XTerm so before you try to select your text, make the font tiny in size (ctrl+right-click) and then you can select (and thus assign to primary selection) all the text and then middle click into other X11 programs.

Anything larger, and you really should be redirecting output into a file for attaching anyway.


----------



## Mjölnir (Apr 1, 2021)

Mark with the left mouse button, paste with the middle or right; s/t middle button is emulated by pressing both left+right simultaneously.  Please also RTFM moused(8) and the docs of the X11 terminal application you're using.  E.g. I use x11/konsole so I have to use Shift+Ctrl+[CV] to copy & paste to/from the clipboard.


----------

